# Amazing Juggling Video



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

This guy is amazing...about 4 minutes long, watch it all if you can stand it...


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah, with balls, it's easy.

Let's see him try that with anvils.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I watched the whole thing He is awesome








I couldn't even do the slow parts if I tried

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

What everyone can't do that







I can juggle a wife 2 kids, a job, parents/in-laws, lawn care or snow shoveling, Oh... Juggling with 3 balls









Truly amazing, synchronized juggling to music.

Bill.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

That was really good. At times he looked totally out of control, but that was meant to look that way.

Thank you for that link. I really enjoyed it.

Rita


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I am very impressed by the juggling but the music was awesome! The Beatles "Golden Slumber". What a blast from the past...

Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice, but I didn't see ANY mods to those ball.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*great*









darrel


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Guy is great. Now go to 
and see a parody that's unreal


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah, sure, but can they do it while walking backwards on a moving conveyor belt? I think not!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

